# Combat Jump Wings?



## cadettrooper (20 Jul 2006)

OK, there's been a subject that's been bothering me for quite some time now, so here it is:

why does the Canadian forces not wear jump wings on our combat uniform?. because i know we have them, they were worn on the jump smock, and subsequently designed specifically to worn on it. but even after the Canadian jump smock was officially retired,and we adopted the Cadpat uniform, we decided to scrap them all together?(the jump wings that is).if you look at just about every countries armed forces have there own combat jump wing's.
 i thought "well i guess they don't really match the Cadpat uniform",yet i have seen them printed on cadpat material: http://www.dbes.ca/product_info.php?products_id=15358&sid=059b586cf7cdf98d952a251cd43f394a

   Well Just my $0.02


----------



## paracowboy (20 Jul 2006)

why do we need them? Just one more thing to get caught on stuff, to wear out and need replacing, to get jacked up for from the Sarn't-Maj. 
meh.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jul 2006)

That, and in most cases the CADPAT is designed not to have things sewn on to it. Besides, it wasn't worn on the old combats either. However, if your qualified and you really have the need, I'm sure you could get permission to wear them on your cadet cadpat knock off uniform.


----------



## cadettrooper (20 Jul 2006)

> I'm sure you could get permission to wear them on your cadet cadpat knock off uniform.



well for #1, i was speaking in general about the forces. 

     and #2, CADETPAT is an Army Cadet uniform, and if you would have read my prof. you could clearly see that i'm an Air Cadet...........


----------



## Infanteer (20 Jul 2006)

We don't because it's not the way we do things.  Can you think of any good reason why we should go about putting wings on a uniform?


----------



## cadettrooper (20 Jul 2006)

well personally, i feel if you have earned them, then you should wear them.............i myself do not yet have my wings, but am aspiring to get them. but from individuals i know who some, have served with the Airborne regiment,  tell me that it is a quite an achievement to earn your wings and are honoured to be able to wear them..............I'm not sure if the message i am trying to put forward is very clear, but our country has a very rich and prosperous airborne heritage. if i do make it to the time that i get my wings, I'd want to wear them on a daily basis, not just my DEU's..........

P.S. please do me a favour and not Flak me with negative comments on this......


----------



## axeman (20 Jul 2006)

You get the maroon balloon if your qual and in a jump position.. thats all any one should need . you get the wings red and white to wear on your DEU's . thats the way it is  because thats the way the CF wants it .


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> well for #1, i was speaking in general about the forces.
> 
> and #2, CADETPAT is an Army Cadet uniform, and if you would have read my prof. you could clearly see that i'm an Air Cadet...........




If this is a CADET THING, then it should be in the Cadet Forums.

Next!

If this is a CADET THING, then Cadet's DO NOT wear Combat Jump Wings.


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If this is a CADET THING, then Cadet's DO NOT wear Combat Jump Wings.


To be fair to the young lad, I think what he meant (from what I read, anyway) is "Jump wings for your combats".

I don't think Canadians have had "Combat Jumps" since March 1945.


----------



## cadettrooper (20 Jul 2006)

> If this is a CADET THING, then it should be in the Cadet Forums.
> 
> Next!
> 
> If this is a CADET THING, then Cadet's DO NOT wear Combat Jump Wings.



                                                        * THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH A CADETS!*
  I am, and have always been talking about the Canadian Forces!. (As such i mean units like Jump Coy's and CSOR Etc............)


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> * THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH A CADETS!*
> I am, and have always been talking about the Canadian Forces!. (As such i mean units like Jump Coy's and CSOR Etc............)





May I point out your statement here which has nothing to do with the Canadian Forces, but everything to do with the CADETS:



			
				cadettrooper said:
			
		

> #2, CADETPAT is an Army Cadet uniform, and if you would have read my prof. you could clearly see that i'm an Air Cadet...........




You have your answers.

LOCKED


----------

